# Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger



## Jamiewolf (12. August 2010)

Welche Zeitschrift würdet Ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich als Anfänger gerne eine abonieren möchte oder einfach regelmäßig kaufen möchte. Ich möchte eher in Binnengewässern angeln.

Bei der Auswahl wird man ja erschlagen in den Zeitschriften Läden und die sind ja auch nicht gerade billig.

Malte


----------



## stroffel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Hi,

Also prinzipiell gibt es vier Zeitungen die mehr oder weniger alle themen des Angelns beinhalten:

- Angelwoche
- Blinker
- Fisch und Fang
- Rute&Rolle

Außerdem gibt es noch "esox" das ist etwas kürzer als der Blinker aber aus dem gleichen Verlag. Sehr gut gefällt mir die Angelwoche das ist zwar mehr eine Zeitung als eine Zeitschrift und legt keinen so großen wert auf hochglanz bilder dafür gibts sie glaub ich zwei mal im Monat. an sonsten kannst Du Dir ja einfach von jeder zeitung mal ein exemplar holen und schauen was dir zusagt. Von Blinker, esox und Angelwoche gibts auch günstige mini abos zum kennen lernen. Ich habe momentan noch Fisch und Fang abonniert bin damit aber nicht mehr zufrieden weil sich die themen immer wiederhohlen und sehr sehr viel Werbung, Product placement und "Artikel" nach dem Motto: "der neue (sau teure) XY Köder der Firma XXX Fäng X mal so viel Fisch wie herkömmliche..." #d für solche werbe slogans in den "Artikeln" ist mir das blättchen einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Machs doch ganz einfach.. geh ans Regal, schau welche Themen jeweils behandelt werden und dann kaufe die, welche dich am meisten interessiert. 

Wenns auch kostenlos sein darf, kannst du dir auch mal die Anglerpraxis anschauen. Das ist eine Online-Zeitschrift, dort schreiben jeden Monat Leute hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Angelzeitungen sind eh alle Gülle, kann man höchstens in der Winterzeit mal kaufen um eine Klolektüre zu haben. 

Am Besten du läufst an deinem Gewässer mal hoch und runter, redest mit anderen Anglern, fragst, schaust dir Montagen, Wurfweiten, Anköderung, etc. ab. Das sind die besten Infos die du bekommen kannst, besser als irgendeine Angelzeitung zu kaufen wo über Fliegenfischen in österreichischen Bächen oder sonstiger Tinnef drinsteht.


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Angelzeitungen sind eh alle Gülle,...



Da sind, die Leser der Zeitschriften mal zusammengerechnet, einige Hunterttausend Leute wohl anderer Meinung.

@Jamiewolf
Eine Empfehlung hilft dir wenig weiter. 
Was nützt es, wenn ich dir Metallica empfehle, weil ich auf die Musik stehe, du aber auf Scooter abfährst; oder andersrum. Ich finde, ob eine Zeitschrift passt oder nicht, hat zu viele subjektive Faktoren.

Somit lautet auch meine Empfehlung: Hol dir zunächst mal jeden Monat eine andere, dann wirst du selbst sehen, welche die Richtige für dich ist.
Vielleicht kannst du dir auch bei Bekannten mal einen Stapel älterer Zeitungen leihen. Oder: mache Stadtbüchereien haben die ebenfalls zum Ausleihen da.


----------



## KawangA (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da sind, die Leser der Zeitschriften mal zusammengerechnet, einige Hunterttausend Leute wohl anderer Meinung.
> 
> @Jamiewolf
> Eine Empfehlung hilft dir wenig weiter.
> ...




|good: dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



> einige Hunterttausend Leute wohl anderer Meinung.


Naja, ganz so viele sinds denn laut IVW auch nicht ;-)))



> Ich finde, ob eine Zeitschrift passt oder nicht, hat zu viele subjektive Faktoren.


Genauso isses...

Und Gott sei Dank gibts ja genügend verschiedene Zeitschriften..


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

wie oben schon gesagt, geh am besten an den kiosk und guck was für themen drin sind.was dich dann interessiert kannst du dann ja kaufen.
oder guck mal im buchhandel, ob du ein vernünftiges "angelbuch" bekommst.
die zeitschriften sind heute größtenteils zu werbekatalogen mutiert.

 					Zitat von *kati48268* 

 
 				Da sind, die Leser der Zeitschriften mal zusammengerechnet, einige Hunterttausend Leute wohl anderer Meinung.

zieh davon mal die leser ab, die es auf die werbeprämien/aboprämien abgesehen haben.

antonio


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Jau, den Meisten geht es doch nur um die Prämie und mal bunte Bilder zu sehen. Wirklich weiterhelfen bei der Ausübung seiner eigenen Angelei kann eine Angelzeitung nicht wirklich viel. 

Frag Angler an deinem Gewässer, dass ist 12 Millionentausendmal effektiver!


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so viele sinds denn laut IVW auch nicht ;-)))



Auch wenn's einigermassen OT ist, kann ich ja nicht anders. Denn du weißt, Thomas, ich liebe es, dir zu widersprechen 

Lt. IVW kommen die 3 Großen (Parey, Jahr & Möller) zusammen schon auf über 380000 verkaufte Auflage und lt. AWA (für alle anderen: 1 Heft geht rechnerisch durch X Leserhände) erreichen allein Fisch & Fang + Blinker rund 1 Mio. Leser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

AWA als "Interessante" Statistik für Werbungsverkaufende kannste vergessen.

Rute und Rolle ist doch gar nicht bei IVW gelistet, oder? 

Neue Zahlen hab ich grade auch keine parat, aber ein paar ältere noch (weil ich grade nicht dazu komme, die zu aktualisieren):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75661


----------



## olaf70 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Als Wiedereinsteiger habe ich mir vor knapp zwei Jahren auch ein paar Zeitschriften gekauft.
Ich finde das sind zu 80% Werbeblättchen in denen die Hersteller ihre mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Neuigkeiten vorstellen dürfen. Das mag ja nicht verkehrt sein,doch ich bin nicht bereit den dafür aufgerufenen Preis zahlen,das ist jedenfalls meine rein subjektive Meinung.
Spezielle Informationen bekomme ich gezielter und auch billiger aus den diversen Foren, wie dem AB, im Internet.


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

@Thomas
Du hast Recht, die sind nicht bei IVW erfasst. Hatte da mal selbst aus Interesse angefragt und gehe mal davon aus, dass sie mich nicht (zu sehr) belogen haben. Auskunft bekommen: Rute und Rolle ca. 60000 verkaufte Auflage.

@Olaf
Ich stimme dir soweit zu, dass jeder für sich subjektiv entscheiden soll, ob & was er liest. Deswegen ist mir eine Empfehlung auch nicht möglich. Ich habe meine Favoriten, die jedoch nur für mich persönlich gelten.
Den Infogehalt beurteile ich nicht (immer) als zu gering, für mich spielt auch die Unterhaltung eine Rolle. Wenn der jährliche "wie fange ich eine Frühjahrsschleie-Artikel" gut gemacht ist, lese ich auch den gern, obwohl er mir für die Praxis nix bringt. Gleiches gilt für den Gewässerbericht "Thunfische vor Kanada", da komme ich zu 99,9 oder noch mehr % nie hin, ist aber für mich immer noch interessanter zu lesen, als im Arztwartezimmer das Goldene Blatt-Drama über den Fußpilz von Verona Feldbusch. Lesen ist eben auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Naja, dann kommen die aber niemals zusammen auf 380.000 verkaufte Auflage ;-))


----------



## barschkönig (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Also ich lese die Rute und Rolle jeden Monat weil wir ein Abo haben.
Die lässt sich schön Lesen und es geht um mein Hobby, die Frauen haben ihre Klatschpresse und wir haben Angelzeitungen also kann man ab und zu mal eine Lesen.

Vielleicht ist für den ein oder anderen doch was nützliches dabei:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dann kommen die aber niemals zusammen auf 380.000 verkaufte Auflage ;-))



Mit dir diskutiert es sich ja schwieriger, als mit meiner Freundin, wenn diese ihre Tage hat. Ausserdem fehlt hinterher der Versöhnungsf***  |uhoh:

Ich hab mal die Angaben gezogen, die die 3 genannten Verlage zu ihren Magazinen veröffentlicht haben. Deine Zahlen sind sogar aktueller, glaube ich, ohne jetzt verglichen zu haben, aber das sind die, die man auf deren Seiten momentan online findet:

Verlag - Magazin - verk. Auflage - IVW-Angabe
Paul Parey - Fisch & Fang - 71089 - II/2009
dito - Der Raubfisch - - 32273 - II/2009
Jahr - Blinker - 82651 - k.A.
dito - Esox - 47257 - II/2010
dito - Kutter & Küste - 16787 - II/2010
dito - Angelwoche - 66879 - II/2010
dito - Fliegenfischen - 12391 - II/2010
Möller - Rute & Rolle - 60000 - telef. Angabe
Gesamt = 389327 
 
Ich hasse es, immer Recht zu haben.
:l


----------



## Breamhunter (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Welche Zeitschrift würdet Ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich als Anfänger gerne eine abonieren möchte oder einfach regelmäßig kaufen möchte.



Ich würde auch wie schon erwähnt die eine oder andere mal kaufen oder im Laden grob durchblättern.
Wenn Du DIE Zeitung gefunden hast auf jeden Fall abonieren. Gibts immer noch Tackle for nothing dazu 

Rute und Rolle
Blinker
Fisch und Fang

Nur um mal einige zu nennen. #h


----------



## david24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

also ich lese am liebsten rute und rolle... aber zeitungen sind nicht zu empfehlen, wenn du für dein gewässer wertvolle tipps brauchst... mich interressiert es einfach was in der zeitung steht... meinches mehr meinches weniger...

am günstigsten ist die esox zeitung.. halt auch am wenigsten drin


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



> Ich hasse es, immer Recht zu haben.


Haste ja nicht, Du hattest doch bloss von den 3 großen gesprochen, ohne die "Ableger". ;-))

Außerdem ists eh wurscht - wir liegen alleine mit Anglerboard (ohne Magazin etc.) schon bei 1,5 Mio Besuchern und über15 Mio. Seitenaufrufen/Monat 
;-))


----------



## Jose (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Welche Zeitschrift würdet Ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich als Anfänger gerne eine abonieren möchte oder einfach regelmäßig kaufen möchte. Ich möchte eher in Binnengewässern angeln.
> 
> Bei der Auswahl wird man ja erschlagen in den Zeitschriften Läden und die sind ja auch nicht gerade billig.
> 
> Malte





KEINE!

du hast internet, du bist 'an' Board, kriegst du alles, was du wissen willst/musst.

kauf lieber angelkram und probier rum...

oder/und kauf dir ein grundsätzliches angelbuch.

für mich sind das alles nur vorlagen, wofür es bessere magazine gibt...

und wenn es denn überhaupt sein muss, dann nur ein (1!) jahresabo, dann wird der quark nämlich recycelt - nur die 70% werbung sind aktuell.


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Zeit _mit seinen Vorlagen_ verbracht... #d


Thomas, mit den 3 Großen meinte ich die Verlage selbst, nicht deren 3 Hauptmagazine. Zahlendifferenz somit ein Missverständnis.
Und Print-Auflagezahlen hin oder her, in ein Verhältnis zu AB-Daten hab ich sie gar net gebracht.
Du kennst meine Meinung dazu; _Beides_ hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, seinen Zweck & seinen Charme.


----------



## xmxrrxr (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



stroffel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also prinzipiell gibt es vier Zeitungen die mehr oder weniger alle themen des Angelns beinhalten:
> 
> ...



Da kann ich stroffel nur Recht geben, das sind die 4 bekanntesten !
Bei Blinker bzw. Fisch und Fang mus sich aber leider feststellen, daß die Berichte nahezu identisch sind. Ich habe beide im Abo und bin gerade am grübeln welche ich kündige.
Denn doppelt die wortgleichen Berichte muß ich nicht lesen.

Den Vorschlag, kauf Dir welche und schau mal was Dir am besten liegt, kann ich nur unterstützen. Denn jeder hat doch so seine eigenen Vorlieben und Schwerpunkte.


----------



## Jose (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Zeit _mit seinen Vorlagen_ verbracht... #d
> ...




Nöö, brauch ich nicht, weder solche noch solche, auch so eine anmache nicht.
hab aber als jungangler zuviel geld der "angelvorlagenindustrie" in den rachen geworfen.

schon klar, dass du anderer meinung bist bei deinen 
interessen "angeln & drüber schreiben".


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Deine Vermutung ist richtig, nur die Reihenfolge ist anders herum. Ich stehe nicht auf Fachmagazine, weil ich dafür schreibe, sondern schreibe dafür, weil ich auf diese stehe.

Angelzeitungen lese ich seit über 25 Jahren, selbst in den Zeiten, in denen ich kaum aktiv geangelt habe. Bin sogar überhaupt erst durch Literatur zum Angeln gekommen, da ich keinen im Umfeld hatte, der Angler war. Nach wie vor freue ich mich auf die monatliche Post.

Ich stimme mancher Kritik zu; ist viel Werbung drin, was mich nicht stört, solange ich genug von dem finde, was ich erwarte. Artikel sind oft zu sehr durch Industrie gefärbt, der Filter sitzt jedoch im eigenen Kopf. Wiederholungen kommen vor, stören mich nicht, wenn sie gut gemacht sind. Ist in Tauch-, Tier-, sonstigen Magazinen überall so. Es gibt manchmal schwache Hefte, manchmal echte Knaller.

Dafür lese ich informatives & unterhaltendes rund um meine große Leidenschaft. Ich find's geil.

Es kommt wie immer auf die Erwartungen an und welchen Gegenwert man bereit ist, dafür zu opfern. Ist mir der §%&/*-Burger bei McDoof die 5 Flocken wert, kauf ich ihn, wenn nicht, bleibt er wo er ist.  Alles ganz einfach.


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

Ich habe früher begeistert Angelzeitschriften gelesen, kam dann für eine Weile weg vom Angeln und hab mir eine Zeit nach meinem Widereinstieg dann ein Raubfisch-Abo geholt. 

Zuerst war ich schockiert, dann hab ich mir nach und nach mal andere Blättchen durchgelesen. Dann war ich resigniert.

Für solche Werbeblättchen gebe ich keine Knete mehr aus. Lest lieber im Internet, hier gibts zu jedem Thema genug geschrieben! Und kauft euch für das Geld lieber Angelkram, der ist auch schon teuer genug


----------



## Jamiewolf (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wie schon erwähnt die eine oder andere mal kaufen oder im Laden grob durchblättern.
> Wenn Du DIE Zeitung gefunden hast auf jeden Fall abonieren. Gibts immer noch Tackle for nothing dazu
> 
> Rute und Rolle
> ...




:vBei Rute und Rolle bekommt nur Jemand etwas der jemanden ander wirbt. #q


----------



## Breamhunter (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> :vBei Rute und Rolle bekommt nur Jemand etwas der jemanden ander wirbt. #q



Dann sagst Du einfach Deiner Frau, Mutter, Oma, daß sie dich werben soll


----------



## Jamiewolf (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dann sagst Du einfach Deiner Frau, Mutter, Oma, daß sie dich werben soll




also müssen die noch nicht mal kunden bei den sein?!
die kontrollieren das nicht!?
verstehe ich das richtig?!

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Beiträge ich werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Und werde es wohl auch so machen. 

Malte #h


----------



## antonio (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> also müssen die noch nicht mal kunden bei den sein?!
> die kontrollieren das nicht!?
> verstehe ich das richtig?!
> 
> ...



nein der werber muß kein kunde sein.
was sollten die denn kontrollieren, bei manchen darf der werber nur nicht im gleichen haushalt leben.

antonio


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

also der blinker ist gut da bekommste auch ne prämie die du aussuchen kannst
rute und rolle ist nicht schlecht
das blöde bei blinker ist das manchmal sachen drin stehen die keinen intersseeieren
aber du bekommst ne dvd dazu


----------



## Jamiewolf (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelzeitschrift für Anfänger*

bei rute und rolle habe ich eine kopie bekommen von der sonderausgabe hivede sande von 2006. auf grund meiner anfrage. sehr toller service.
der blinker hat mir diesen monat nicht gefallen
ich gucke mir gerade die anglerwoche an. #h


----------

